# Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung



## Gamer090 (8. März 2016)

*Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Hi zusammen

Ein Sportladen meint das wir alle Reich sind und wir es uns leisten können 75Fr(68€) pro Stunde für einen Berater zu zahlen im Laden. Der Grund, viele Kunden kommen nur in den Laden um sich beraten zu lassen und kaufen dann Online ein, was natürlich für die Geschäfte Finanziell schlecht ist. Immerhin gibt es beim Kauf der Ware 20% Rabatt aber ist trotzdem nicht wirklich günstig und eine Frechheit gegenüber den Kunden!

Würdet ihr für eine Beratung im Laden soviel zahlen? Oder überhaupt zahlen? 

Nicht vergessen, mit dem Kauf des Produktes zahlt man auch die Mitarbeiter und die ganzen anderen Ausgaben, also man zahlt doppelt. Wenn die Produkte zum Einkaufspreis verkauft werden dann kann sich das schon durchsetzen aber alles andere ist Abzocke!

Quelle: 20min.ch


----------



## Bunny_Joe (8. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Nein.



Teilweise wird da bei Media Markt und co. größerer bullshit erzählt, als man hier von fanboys zu hören bekommt.


----------



## Red-Hood (8. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Höhere Kosten wegen zusätzlichen Personals und Leistungen, sodass man nicht mit Internetpreisen mithalten kann.
Finde ich vollkommen nachvollziehbar und sogar zwingend.
Leute gehen heute nur noch nach dem Preis und haben oft keinen Anstand.
Kenne auch Leute, die im Laden Schuhe oder Klamotten anprobieren und anschließend im Internet bestellen. Ja, so n Verhalten is ne Frechheit.
Durch das Anziehen der Warenpreise schaut man eben blöd aus der Wäsche, wenn nur anprobiert und beraten wird, aber doch nicht gekauft.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

informiere mich eh fast ausgiebig im Internet, wird dort halt auch bestellt. Wieso für Beratung was zahlen müssen? Abzocke...
Sollen die (Sport)geschäfte halt anderen Service anbieten wenn sie mit dem Internet nicht mehr konkurrieren können.


----------



## efdev (8. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Kommt drauf an so wirklich Beratung findet man in den meisten Bereichen eh nicht, also nicht mehr als das was man sich mit 5min Suchen nicht selber Erlesen kann.
Aber da ich auch vorher nicht weiß wie gut das Personal überhaupt geschult ist oder tieferes Wissen hat, würde ich solche Geschäfte eher meiden da ich den Vorteil nicht vor dem Zahlen sehe.(Kauf nicht gerne die Katze im Sack)


----------



## therealbastard (8. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Media Markt als auch Saturn (...ist ja eh ein und das selbe Unternehmen) existieren nur auf Grund der höheren Verkaufszahlen, z.B. einmal auf ein Einziges Gerät bezogen, das sich im Preis mit Onlineshops messen könnte. Was erwarten wir von so einem Unternehmen ?
Das es "Fachverkäufer" in die jeweiligen Abteilungen verteilt ? 
Man besser beraten wird, als mit Eigenrecherche im Internet ?

Irgendwo führt diese Geiz ist Geil Mentalität nun einmal hin. 80% aller Konsumenten kaufen immer zum günstigsten Preis, egal wo und egal was. Und die Jenigen die vielleicht sogar aus moralischen Gründen bereit wären im echten "Fachhandel" zu kaufen, verfügen über weniger Geld. Die Moral von der Geschichte.
Man muss kein Tagträumer oder Verschwörungstheoretiker sein, um zu erkennen das hier etwas gewaltig aus den Ruder gelaufen ist...
Den Sporthändler kann ich gar verstehen, wenn auch das sicherlich nicht ein erfolgreiches Geschäftsmodell zu sein scheint und ich auch nicht bereit wäre den Preis zu zahlen (aber bei 10€, die mir ggf. beim Kauf erstattet werden, kann man fast darüber nachdenken)...denn eine gute Beratung ist letztlich eine Dienstleistung...


----------



## Flipbo219 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Könnte man ja einen 68€ Gutschein auf die Ware geben. Dann fände ich das fair..
20 Prozent sind da ein wenig mickrig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Ich ignoriere mal die Abstimmung da ich keine passende Antwort zur Wahl hätte. Generell kann ich es nachvollziehen aber die " Kosten " sollten entfallen bei einem Kauf in dortigen Geschäft da 20% wohl eher sehr selten die tatsächlichen Mehrkosten auffangen.


----------



## -Flinx- (8. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Solange man die Gebühr in den Kaufpreis rechnet, Ok. Wenn nicht .....vergessen.


----------



## Quat (8. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Fachläden sehe ich tatsächlich in der Klemme und ich meine Fachläden, nicht irgentwelche Discounter die sich mit Fachmarkt betiteln. (wenn gleich auch dort, mitunter gute Verkäufer zu finden sind)
Eine tatsächliche "Beratung" kostet viel Zeit. Erfährt man als Verkäufer, dass die Zeit verschenkt ist, wird sie auf Dauer immer weniger investiert. Darunter leiden Verkäufer wie Käufer gleichermaßen.
Bezahlen für eine "Beratung", käm mir dennoch nicht in den Sinn.
Gründe gibt's mehrere, z.B.:
- efdev sprache es schon an, "Katze im Sack"
- oftmals braucht es einfach mehrere Blickrichtungen, die des Verkäufers muß nicht die passende sein
Schlußendlich ist Beratung der falsche Name, es ist ein Verkaufsgespräch, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



-Flinx- schrieb:


> Solange man die Gebühr in den Kaufpreis rechnet, Ok. Wenn nicht .....vergessen.


Das wäre natürlich eine gute Lösung für das Geschäft aber wenn ich erstmal zahlen soll nur wenn ich eine Frage habe ob sie das gewünschte Produkt auch haben, dann ist mir das zu teuer wenn sie es nicht haben.


----------



## Andregee (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Könnte man ja einen 68€ Gutschein auf die Ware geben. Dann fände ich das fair..
> 20 Prozent sind da ein wenig mickrig.


Maja wenn du für 2000 Euro kaufst, passt das [emoji23]


----------



## Andregee (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich eine gute Lösung für das Geschäft aber wenn ich erstmal zahlen soll nur wenn ich eine Frage habe ob sie das gewünschte Produkt auch haben, dann ist mir das zu teuer wenn sie es nicht haben.


Kunde :"Haben sie die Schuhe in Größe 43?" Händler :"Nein. 68 Euro bitte." Kunde :"Wie bitte?" Händler :"136 Euro bitte" [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Gamer090 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Andregee schrieb:


> Kunde :"Haben sie die Schuhe in Größe 43?" Händler :"Nein. 68 Euro bitte." Kunde :"Wie bitte?" Händler :"136 Euro bitte" [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Ungefähr so könnte es wirklich ablaufen


----------



## Red-Hood (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ungefähr so könnte es wirklich ablaufen


Weil es sich ja auch überhaupt nicht rumspricht, wenn jemand dreist abzockt...


----------



## Gamer090 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Weil es sich ja auch überhaupt nicht rumspricht, wenn jemand dreist abzockt...


Doch das spricht sich schon rum aber bis es jeder weiss dauert es lange genug.


----------



## XeT (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Bitte nicht immer direkt haten und mal überlegen. Ein azubi kostet 24Franken und ein Spitzenverkäufer 75
 DIE STUNDE.
dafür gibt es IMMER 20%rabatt.

Ihr werdet sicher keine Stunde brauchen für etwas das 50€ kostet. 
Und bei Sportaktikeln bekommt man schnell hunderte vom euros zusammen.
Ski/Snowboard/Räder etc.

Und Fragen nach einer Größe ist keine Beratung.
Und übrigens Leute die sich nur beraten lassen und dann bestellen sind nur in diesem Laden Kunden. In allen anderen Läden nutzen sie es einfach nur aus anstelle ihr 14Tage recht der Bestellung zu nutzen


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Wer viel Rabatt gewährt, der war vorher zu teuer. 

Gerade bei aufwändigeren Beratungen wie Ski, Bindungen etc könnte man doch auf kompetente Verkäufer und guten Service (Einlagerung, Einstellen, Wachsen) setzen, statt pauschal eine Gebühr zu erheben.
Gerade weil da ruck-zuck Hunderte von Euro zusammenkommen, fände ich so eine Gebühr eine Frechheit.

Stellt Euch das mal in einem Autohaus oder Küchenstudio vor.


----------



## XeT (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Wer viel Rabatt gewährt, der war vorher zu teuer.
> 
> Gerade bei aufwändigeren Beratungen wie Ski, Bindungen etc könnte man doch auf kompetente Verkäufer und guten Service (Einlagerung, Einstellen, Wachsen) setzen, statt pauschal eine Gebühr zu erheben.
> Gerade weil da ruck-zuck Hunderte von Euro zusammenkommen, fände ich so eine Gebühr eine Frechheit.
> ...



Und deine Küche/Auto kaufst du dann bei Amazon?
Kannst ja mal mit den Leuten vom Autohaus reden ob die Werkstatt oder der Verkauf das Geld bringt. An der Werkstatt verdienst du mehr aber Kunden bekommst du eher durch den Autoverkauf.

Vergleichen sollte man schon ähnliches, sonst kann ich auch sagen: hey ich muss 2Monate auf mein Auto warten dabei stehen hier soviele rum. Stellt euch sowas mal in einer Bar vor.


----------



## Flipbo219 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Andregee schrieb:


> Maja wenn du für 2000 Euro kaufst, passt das [emoji23]


Wieso denn direkt so haten? 
Ich finde es eine gute Idee. Vor allem bei teureren Schuhen wie Laufschuhen die auch eine gute Beratung vorraussetzen. 
Da gehört schließlich auch eine Laufanalyse dazu.

Natürlich sind 68 € hoch angesetzt, aber wenn jemand eine fachlich kompetente Beratung möchte kann man das finde ich schon machen. Allerdings dann wie gesagt in Form eines Gutscheine der dann hinterher wieder vom Einkauf abgezogen wird. 

Ich habe selber einen Kumpel der sich dauernd beraten lässt und dann im Internet einkauft. So was finde ich zum klotzen.


----------



## Andregee (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Was heißt haten? Dennoch würde ich keine 68 Euro für eine Beratung zahlen um dann läppische 20% vom Einkaufswert rabattiert zu bekommen. Bei guten Laufschuhen zahlt man dann massiv drauf. Wenn dann muss die Beratungsgebühr bei Kauf erlassen werden. Das wäre fair. Wobei man Fachgeschäft und Beratung eh meist in "" setzen muss, denn wirkliches Fachpersonal ist selten und die Beratung läuft zumeist darauf hinaus dem Kunden das anzudrehen, was dem Händler die größte Marge bedeutet oder wovon das Lager überquillt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



XeT schrieb:


> Bitte nicht immer direkt haten und mal überlegen. Ein azubi kostet 24Franken und ein Spitzenverkäufer 75
> DIE STUNDE.
> dafür gibt es IMMER 20%rabatt.
> 
> ...


Steht trotzdem in keinem Verhältnis. So 30 Taler wären vielleicht noch angemessen bei der Erstattung wenn ein Einkauf getätigt wird.


Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Wer viel Rabatt gewährt, der war vorher zu teuer.
> 
> Gerade bei aufwändigeren Beratungen wie Ski, Bindungen etc könnte man doch auf kompetente Verkäufer und guten Service (Einlagerung, Einstellen, Wachsen) setzen, statt pauschal eine Gebühr zu erheben.
> Gerade weil da ruck-zuck Hunderte von Euro zusammenkommen, fände ich so eine Gebühr eine Frechheit.
> ...


Lokale Händler haben aber generell das Problem das hohe Mieten und geringere Rabatte gegenüber einem riesigen Händler und möglicherweise sogar mehr Personal eben Geld kosten und im Preis mit einfließen müssen. 


XeT schrieb:


> Und deine Küche/Auto kaufst du dann bei Amazon?
> Kannst ja mal mit den Leuten vom Autohaus reden ob die Werkstatt oder der Verkauf das Geld bringt. An der Werkstatt verdienst du mehr aber Kunden bekommst du eher durch den Autoverkauf.
> 
> Vergleichen sollte man schon ähnliches, sonst kann ich auch sagen: hey ich muss 2Monate auf mein Auto warten dabei stehen hier soviele rum. Stellt euch sowas mal in einer Bar vor.


Bei Küchen und Möbel ist es durchaus schon üblich das Zeugs im Internet zu kaufen und eine Planung ohne Kauf kann da durchaus schon mal Geld kosten. Bei Autohäusern ist es ja ähnlich, man schaut sich ein Töff Töff beim Händler an und ordert es letztlich im Netz für den besten Preis wo dann schnell mal eine interessante Summe im vierstelligen Bereich zu erzielen ist.

Ähnliches läuft ja schon seit Ewigkeiten bei Kostenvoranschlägen


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Ich finde das absolut in Ordnung und auch nachvollziehbar.

Wenn ich Skiausrüstung im Wert von 1000€ kaufe, dann jucken mich die 68€ auch nicht weiter und der Rabatt von 20% macht da schon ordentlich was aus.

Es ist ja auch jedem selbst überlassen zu sagen "nein, brauche keine Beratung" und einfach nur das Zeug kaufen.


----------



## Rolk (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Das finde ich absolut legitim unter zwei Bedingungen:

1. Ich will von Anfang an über diese Gebühr informiert sein und auch den Eindruck bekommen das die Beratung etwas taugt.

2. Die Gebühr sollte bei einem tatsächlichen Kauf gestrichen werden. Diesen 20% Rabatt finde ich nicht optimal.


----------



## s-icon (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Je nach Sportart finde ich 68€ günstig, bei aufwendigeren Beratungen/ Einstellung braucht man dafür seine Zeit und der Verkäufer braucht eine gewisse Kompetenz.
Erst letzte Woche 200€ für ein Fitting bezahlt, wurden mir aber beim Schlägerkauf angerechnet.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

So bindet man seine Kunden direkt an die Konkurrenz, genial.
Gibt ja längst keine Videoportale auf denen Leute ihr Halbwissen und Erfahrungen mit Produkten teilen. 
Glaubt hier jemand wirklich, eine solche kostenpflichtige Beratung wäre unabhängig nur weil sie was kostet? Die Läden leben vom verkauf und hauen einem die Taschen voll. Kann man alles auch umsonst auf YouTube haben.


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Ja, das ist das Motto der heutigen Gesellschaft, alle wollen alles möglichst billig und umsonst haben


----------



## Flipbo219 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Dein Ernst? 😂 Du glaubst diesen halbwissenden Tölpeln auf YouTube?:S
Die Präsentieren doch erst recht nur die Sachen die sie kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen. 

So was kann man auch nur sagen, wenn man noch nie eine ordentliche Analyse und Beratung bekommen hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das Motto der heutigen Gesellschaft, alle wollen alles möglichst billig und umsonst haben


So ein Käse.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> ...Ein Sportladen meint das wir alle Reich sind...


Nein, ein Sportladen hat erkannt, dass der übewiegende Teil der Bevölkerung aus abartig egoistischen Menschen bestehen, die sich in Geschäften eine Beratung holen, um im Internet dann billig einzukaufen. Das ist eine Dienstleistungserschleichung, ähnlich dem Schwarzfahren.

Ich würde in jedem Geschäft mit im Internet erhältlichen Artikeln beim Eingang eine Beratungsgebühr erheben, die dann beim Kauf der Produkte verrechnet wird. 75,-€ mag hoch erscheinen, in Anbetracht der geringen Gewinne pro Produkt und der hohen Kosten für Geschäfte ist es aber mehr als angemessen. 

Wer im Internet kauft, sollte sich auhc im INternet beraten. Was dabei raus kommt, werden die Menschen erleben. Ich kaufe was immer geht im Fachgeschäft, auch wenn es auf dene rsten Blick teurer ist. Aber ohne die Geschäfte hätten wir ein Problem.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Genau, noch so einer der Qualität über den Preis definiert, mein Beileid.
Am Ende bekommt man überall nahezu dieselbe Qualität aus denselben Produktionsländern. Da brauchts natürlich fachliche Beratung... und einen Preis der einem das Gefühl gibt, sich was geleistet zu haben. Top.

Beispiel Steamshop und andere Keyreseller sind exakt derselbe Umstand, nur liest man da weniger davon dass es ohne Steam ja keine wirkliche Plattform gäbe und es diese zu schützen gilt. Aber bei Sportartikeln hört der Spaß auf!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Ganz von der Hand weisen kann man es aber auch nicht, man hat im Laden direkt die Möglichkeit sich von der Qualität zu überzeugen und man kann auch direkt mehrere Artikel direkt vergleichen. Klar könnte ich auch mir Berge schicken lassen und per Retour mich der unnötigen Artikel entledigen aber das kostet Zeit und damit auch irgendwie Geld. Es gibt eben auch Menschen die wollen etwas kaufen und es sofort haben und nicht erst wenn der Versender es liefern kann. Auch kann man bei einer Beratung mögliche Alternativen aufgezeigt bekommen die man nicht auf dem Zettel hatte und letztlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden wie er etwas wo kauft


----------



## -Shorty- (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Wie viele fachlich kompetente Shops oder Verkäufer kennt ihr denn, die eine solche Beratungsgebühr rechtfertigen würden? Mehr als 2? Und nochmal, nur weil die Beratung etwas kostet sagt das über deren Qualität mal 0 aus. Über die Gründe für Ladenkauf oder übers Netz gings hier eigentlich nicht, Herr Doktor.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Es gehört zueinander, warum sollte sonst ein Laden für eine Beratung verlangen? Eben, weil er am Ende die Ernte nicht einfährt sondern ein Dealer ohne ohne den Zirkus der anders kalkulieren kann


----------



## XeT (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wie viele fachlich kompetente Shops oder Verkäufer kennt ihr denn, die eine solche Beratungsgebühr rechtfertigen würden? Mehr als 2? Und nochmal, nur weil die Beratung etwas kostet sagt das über deren Qualität mal 0 aus. Über die Gründe für Ladenkauf oder übers Netz gings hier eigentlich nicht, Herr Doktor.



Dann die Frage an dich: Wie oft hast du dich in diesem Laden beraten lassen? Schon das die Beratung des Azubis nur ein drittel kostet zeigt mir fürs erste das man sich dort etwas gedacht hat.

Du könntest natürlich auch mal die Quelle lesen. Und es gibt auch ordentliche Beratungen und Menschen. 
Selbst der Telekomvertreter der mich über den Glasfaser ausbau in unserem Gebiet informierte meinte das es für mich eigentlich egal ist da sie meinen jetzigen Preis nicht schaffen.

Und ja ein Händler ist interessiert daran die Ware aus seinem Laden zu verkaufen. Wenn er aber vorher selbst keinen Schrott einkauft muss er auch keinen Schrott andrehen.

Ich kenne übrigens mehr als 2


----------



## Flipbo219 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Also hier in Aachen mindestens einen Lauf, einen Outdoor, und 2 Technik-Läden die wirklich kompetent sind.
Natürlich sind diese Fachgeschäfte mittlerweile rar gesäät.

Im Endeffekt musst du selber entscheiden, aber mir ist es das Wert. Zumal was wären die Innenstädte ohne kleine Shops?
Mit geht es jetzt schon auf den S***k das gefühlt jedes zweite Geschäft ein Handy laden oder ein H&M ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

In jedem guten Betrieb sollte natürlich der Aufwand differenziert zum Personal aufgeführt sein und ein Azubi muss ja auch in der Praxis etwas lernen was er als späteres Rüstzeug braucht


----------



## Zeiss (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> So ein Käse.



Das ist Realität.

Und Dein Vergleich mit Steamshop und Keyresellern ist Bullshit.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> So bindet man seine Kunden direkt an die Konkurrenz, genial.
> Gibt ja längst keine Videoportale auf denen Leute ihr Halbwissen und Erfahrungen mit Produkten teilen.
> Glaubt hier jemand wirklich, eine solche kostenpflichtige Beratung wäre unabhängig nur weil sie was kostet? Die Läden leben vom verkauf und hauen einem die Taschen voll. Kann man alles auch umsonst auf YouTube haben.


Auf YT habe ich mir auch schon Reviews angesehen und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzige weil so kann man schnell überprüfen ob das Produkt was taugt oder nicht.



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Dein Ernst?  Du glaubst diesen halbwissenden Tölpeln auf YouTube?:S
> Die Präsentieren doch erst recht nur die Sachen die sie kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen.
> 
> 
> So was kann man auch nur sagen, wenn man noch nie eine ordentliche Analyse und Beratung bekommen hat.



Nicht jeder auf YT hat Ahnung von dem was er sagt da hast du Recht, aber  bei gewissen Aussagen weiss ich sofort wie gut oder schlecht das  Produkt ist. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ganz von der Hand weisen kann man es aber auch nicht, man hat im Laden direkt die Möglichkeit sich von der Qualität zu überzeugen und man kann auch direkt mehrere Artikel direkt vergleichen. Klar könnte ich auch mir Berge schicken lassen und per Retour mich der unnötigen Artikel entledigen aber das kostet Zeit und damit auch irgendwie Geld. Es gibt eben auch Menschen die wollen etwas kaufen und es sofort haben und nicht erst wenn der Versender es liefern kann. Auch kann man bei einer Beratung mögliche Alternativen aufgezeigt bekommen die man nicht auf dem Zettel hatte und letztlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden wie er etwas wo kauft


Und genau da sollte eine Gebühr erhoben werden und nicht im Laden, für ein Lager ist es aufwändig und teuer Ware zu prüfen und sie dann wieder einzulagern. Wenn ich 10 T-Shirts bestelle und dann 8 zurück schicke ist das ein grosser aufwand für das Lager. 



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Also hier in Aachen mindestens einen Lauf, einen Outdoor, und 2 Technik-Läden die wirklich kompetent sind.
> Natürlich sind diese Fachgeschäfte mittlerweile rar gesäät.
> 
> Im Endeffekt musst du selber entscheiden, aber mir ist es das Wert. Zumal was wären die Innenstädte ohne kleine Shops?
> Mit geht es jetzt schon auf den S***k das gefühlt jedes zweite Geschäft ein Handy laden oder ein H&M ist.



Ich wohne in der nähe von Konstanz am Bodensee also eine recht grosse Stadt und habe bis jetzt keinen PC Laden gefunden der mehr als 20 Artikel anbietet oder überhaupt eine richtige Auswahl haben. Manche verkaufen sehr alte Hardware zu Neupreisen, da kann man Netzteile mit Anschlüssen kaufen die kein aktuelles Netzteil mehr hat.


----------



## Leob12 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Wieso denn direkt so haten?
> Ich finde es eine gute Idee. Vor allem bei teureren Schuhen wie Laufschuhen die auch eine gute Beratung vorraussetzen.
> Da gehört schließlich auch eine Laufanalyse dazu.
> 
> ...


Und die Laufanalyse ist aufwendig oder besonders? Da würde ich eher einen Orthopäden aufsuchen, das bringt mehr. 
Vor allem wenn die Füße auch nur eine leichte Fehlstellung aufweisen, genügt das schon um beim Laufen zu Problemen bzw zu Schmerzen zu führen, ich spreche aus Erfahrung. 
Zumal ich mittlerweile sowieso was gegen die ganzen Laufschuhe habe, wirklich gut für die Füße sind sie nämlich nicht. Hauptsache dicke Sohlen und möglichst eng beim Vorderfuß.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



> Und genau da sollte eine Gebühr erhoben werden und nicht im Laden, für  ein Lager ist es aufwändig und teuer Ware zu prüfen und sie dann wieder  einzulagern. Wenn ich 10 T-Shirts bestelle und dann 8 zurück schicke ist  das ein grosser aufwand für das Lager.


Ich denke so etwas in der Art wird sicherlich kommen wenn es weiter so zunimmt aber trotzdem kann ein kleiner Krauter nicht mit solchen Preisen mithalten und örtliche Ladenmieten je nach Standort sind teilweise mehr als happig.
In der Regel haben ja schon einige Onlinehändler sich die Option genommen Retourkunden aus dem Bestand zu werfen. Ich finde es trotzdem gut die Möglichkeit zu haben ein Kaufobjekt im Laden vorab zu betrachten



> Vor allem wenn die Füße auch nur eine leichte Fehlstellung aufweisen ...


Wozu gibt es Dorfschmiede, einfach das Eisen leicht anpassen


----------



## -Shorty- (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Der halbwissende Youtuber hat am Ende das losere Mundwerk, kaum vertragliche Bindungen und profitiert nicht davon wie oft das vorgestellte Produkt die nächsten 4 Wochen verkauft wird. Sondern wie oft sein Video gesehen wird, das kann er durch die Art der Vorstellung zwar beeinflussen, am vorgestellten Produkt ändert das aber nichts. 

Ich red ich auch nicht von irgendwelchen YT-Stars die ihre neue Ohrläppchen-Antifaltencreme vorstellen, sondern Leute wie sie auch hier im Forum unterwegs sind, als Beispiel sei Jarafi mal genannt. Inwieweit kann mir ein Verkäufer nach bereits 6,5h auf Arbeit eine bessere Beratung geben als ein Youtuber der die Videos aufnimmt wann es ihm passt und wie es ihm gefällt?

Das man in beiden Bereichen "filtern" muss liegt auf der Hand.


----------



## Andregee (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und die Laufanalyse ist aufwendig oder besonders? Da würde ich eher einen Orthopäden aufsuchen, das bringt mehr.
> Vor allem wenn die Füße auch nur eine leichte Fehlstellung aufweisen, genügt das schon um beim Laufen zu Problemen bzw zu Schmerzen zu führen, ich spreche aus Erfahrung.
> Zumal ich mittlerweile sowieso was gegen die ganzen Laufschuhe habe, wirklich gut für die Füße sind sie nämlich nicht. Hauptsache dicke Sohlen und möglichst eng beim Vorderfuß.


Stimmt. Die Laufanalyse samt 180 Euro für Schuhwerk haben mir eines beschert, wochenlange Schmerzen mach dem joggen.


----------



## Jimiblu (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Ich würds halt irgendwie nach Aufwand staffeln. Für ne 0815 Beratung à la 'lieber die gelben oder blauen?' ist es einfach quark was zu verlangen. 

Wenn ich mir aber ne komplette Profi rennradausrüstung holen will, für die ich extra nen Termin mache und den Verkäufer quasi ne std für mich allein hab, dann vllt schon. Sobald halt so Sachen wie Maßanfertigungen kommen ist es schon gerechtfertigt, da (zb bei Schuhen) nivht unerheblicher Aufwand betrieben werden muss.

Das Verhältnis von Gebühr, Beratung und Endprodukt muss auch passen. Ich zahl doch keine 50€ Beratung um mir 100€ Schuhe zu kaufen...


----------



## -Shorty- (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Das ist Realität.
> 
> Und Dein Vergleich mit Steamshop und Keyresellern ist Bullshit.






Zeiss schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das Motto der heutigen Gesellschaft, alle wollen alles möglichst billig und umsonst haben


Wenn mein Vergleich Bullshit ist, ist deine Formulierung etwa ernst zu nehmen?

Ist immer noch Käse, nach solchen Aussagen dürfte es überhaupt keine Premiumhersteller geben, in keinem Bereich. Und billiger als umsonst wird ganz allgemein gesagt schwer umzusetzen.



Andregee schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die Laufanalyse samt 180 Euro für Schuhwerk haben mir eines beschert, wochenlange Schmerzen mach dem joggen.


Schönes Beispiel, wenigstens hat es genug gekostet.... das ist nämlich wichtig, fürs Gefühl und dein Vertrauen gegenüber Verkäufern. 

Ich empfinde das wie für TV-Werbung zu zahlen, weil man ja sonst die neuen Dinge gar nicht zu sehen bekommt. Also bezahle ich auch Verkäufer für das Aufsagen von Werbetexten und empfinde das als gute Beratung, yeah.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Man soll ja für sein Geld auch etwas bekommen .

Jeder will sparen bzw. muss es sogar notgedrungen und da ist es legitim alle Möglichkeiten zu nutzen. Da aber der Applaus immer erst am Ende kommt wird sich zeigen was für etwas angemessen ist und wie etwas erhoben wird, egal von welcher Seite.


----------



## s-icon (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> So bindet man seine Kunden direkt an die Konkurrenz, genial.
> Gibt ja längst keine Videoportale auf denen Leute ihr Halbwissen und Erfahrungen mit Produkten teilen.
> Glaubt hier jemand wirklich, eine solche kostenpflichtige Beratung wäre unabhängig nur weil sie was kostet? Die Läden leben vom verkauf und hauen einem die Taschen voll. Kann man alles auch umsonst auf YouTube haben.



Welcher Youtuber misst meine Schlägerkopfgeschwindigkeit? Stellt mir die Winkel von meinem Schläger ein? Trackt und analysiert deinen Schwung? 
Mach das über Youtube, stelle das den Menschen kostenlos zur Verfügung und ich verspreche dir, du wirst innerhalb kurzer Zeit sehr Reich.

Welcher Onlineshop/ Youtuber besorgt mir ein Auto das limitiert ist? Welcher Youtuber gibt mir mein Geld zurück, wenn der Wein korkt oder nicht mehr schmeckt?
Ich kaufe grundsätzlich nichts Online, ich pflege lieber eine gute Beziehung zu meinen Verkäufern. Den besten Preis (meistens günstiger als im Netz) gibts automatisch.


----------



## Leob12 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Andregee schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die Laufanalyse samt 180 Euro für Schuhwerk haben mir eines beschert, wochenlange Schmerzen mach dem joggen.


Insgesamt 170€ für Schuhe + Einlagen +  Laufband. Ein halbes Jahr ging es gut (wobei ich da locker 3 Monate pausieren musste) und danach wieder eingestiegen und seitdem immer wieder Pausen wegen Schmerzen. 
Ich mach dem Verkäufer keine Vorwürfe. Leichten Senkspreitzfuß mit beginnendem Halluxzeh, die Ursache meiner Probleme, die hätten so auch nie aufgehört. 
Es mag schon Verkäufer geben die da erkennen können, keine Frage, aber dieser Gedanke "Laufbandanalyse und alles ist super", naja, ich hab auch so gedacht. Ist ein trügerisches Gefühl.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wie viele fachlich kompetente Shops oder Verkäufer kennt ihr denn, die eine solche Beratungsgebühr rechtfertigen würden? Mehr als 2? Und nochmal, nur weil die Beratung etwas kostet sagt das über deren Qualität mal 0 aus. Über die Gründe für Ladenkauf oder übers Netz gings hier eigentlich nicht, Herr Doktor.


Es geht um die Bauteile selber, nicht die "Beratung". Z.B. Monitore, deren Bild man sich anschaut, Bekleidung, die am anprobiert, Möbel, deren Wirkung auch einem Foto immer anders ist, als real, Autos, die man probefährt, etc....

Der Fachhandel stirbt langsam aber sicher, weil die Onlinehändler die Rahm abschöpfen, ohne die Kosten vom Ladengeschäft zu haben. Natürlich kann man immer bestellen und nach Ansicht zurücksenden. Aber das Porto bleibt beim Kunden, und zweimal Porto ist teurer, als im Conrad um die Ecke 10,-€ "Ladenbetrettgebühr" zu bezahlen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

@Gamer090 ehrlich gesagt sind wir selber schuld. Das gleiche auch mit der Globalisierung wo Äpfel mit Birnen vergliechen werden, wo wir günstiger einkaufen wollen, aber potentiell durch billigere Arbeitskräfte aus Polen, Indien ersetzt werden, wegen "Optimierungsprozessen" und wir dann am rumheulen sind. 

Ich finde die Idee i.O, solange die Beratung nicht dermassen überteuert ist (20Chf.-). Schau mal beim XSport Geschäft der Migros vorbei. Nach einer Beratung bekommst du auf alles 20% in der jeweiligen Kategorie (Winterequipment - Ski etc.). Die Retailverkäufer wissen wie schwer der Markt ist und dann muss man mit Service und Lockangeboten punkten.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Beratung zählt für mich zur Service Leistung und ist im Preis des Produktes sowieso schon enthalten.
Daher ein klares Nein.


----------



## cryon1c (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Nein.
Die besten Läden schaffen es, Service, Beratung und gute Preise zu haben. Wie? Na weil sie gut sind.

Guggt euch mal Thomann an. Die würden nie auf die Idee kommen, Kohle für Beratung zu verlangen. Die leben davon das ihre Kunden sie lieben und da einkaufen.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



s-icon schrieb:


> Welcher Youtuber misst meine Schlägerkopfgeschwindigkeit? Stellt mir die Winkel von meinem Schläger ein? Trackt und analysiert deinen Schwung?
> Mach das über Youtube, stelle das den Menschen kostenlos zur Verfügung und ich verspreche dir, du wirst innerhalb kurzer Zeit sehr Reich.


Da würde ich nun schon unterscheiden. Das fällt für mich unter den Bereich der Konfiguration des Produktes nach deinen Wünschen. Brauch ich nicht wenn ich mir die Schläger zur Deko an die Wand nagel. 
Würde das aber eher mit nem Autokauf vergleichen, dort ist die Basiskonfiguration der Grundpreis und jede Anpassung oder Individualisierung kostet mich entsprechend. Ob mir der Hersteller bzw. Verkäufer diese Möglichkeit gibt ist eigentlich nicht relevant um mir ein Auto verkaufen bzw. anzubieten. Natürlich erreiche ich mit größerer Vielfalt auch mehr Käufer, darum bieten die meisten eben viele Möglichkeiten das Produkt nach meinen Wünschen anzupassen. 


s-icon schrieb:


> Welcher Onlineshop/ Youtuber besorgt mir ein Auto das limitiert ist? Welcher Youtuber gibt mir mein Geld zurück, wenn der Wein korkt oder nicht mehr schmeckt?


Ist im Einzelhandel aber auch nicht selbstverständlich.


s-icon schrieb:


> Ich kaufe grundsätzlich nichts Online, ich pflege lieber eine gute Beziehung zu meinen Verkäufern. Den besten Preis (meistens günstiger als im Netz) gibts automatisch.


Das würde ich wohl eher vom Produkt abhängig machen, kenne ich eher anders herum. Sowohl beim Preis als auch bei der Behandlung von Problemen mit Produkten.
Ist aber wohl auch von der persönlichen Situation abhängig, bei regelmäßigen Umzügen, wechselnden Arbeitsorten und Montagetätigkeit wird es schon schwierig eine Beziehung zu einem Händler aufzubauen. Um eine Beratung zu bekommen muss der Laden immerhin geöffnet und ein entsprechender Berater verfügbar sein.


----------



## DarfVadder (23. März 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Ja und der Preis ist zu tief

Gute Beratung kostet eben


----------



## Cook2211 (23. März 2016)

*Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Tja, finde ich verständlich. Gut, das ist jetzt Einzelhandel, aber wenn ich bedenke, wie oft ich als Handwerker zu Kunden fahre, sie berate und Angebote schreibe, ohne dann im Endeffekt den Auftrag zu bekommen, dann kann ich das voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Von 100 Angeboten bekomme ich im Schnitt nur bei rund einem Drittel den Zuschlag. Die anderen 70 kosten mich nur Zeit und Geld. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal eine Service Pauschale dafür einführen. Bei Auftragserteilung könnte ich sie ja dann verrechnen.
Ich denke auch, dass jeder Selbständige, der Zeit in potenzielle Kunden investieren muss, für diese Maßnahme Verständnis hat.


----------



## Andregee (2. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Vielleicht müssten die Angebote einfach besser sein, dann klappt es sicher auch mit den anderen zwei Drittel


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Nein, würde ich nicht bezahlen. 

Wenn ich schon in einen Laden gehe, dann halte ich es einfach für selbstverständlich dass ich dort von den Mitarbeitern beraten werde. Ob die jetzt Mist erzählen oder nicht ist mal egal. Aber es liegt ja in deren Interesse, dass ich in ihrem Laden auch etwas kaufe. Dass  man dafür dann noch eine extra Gebühr verlangt, finde ich schon ganz schön dreist und unverschämt. Wenn ich schon Geld für eine Beratung ausgeben würde, z.B. für den Kauf von irgendwelchen Sportartikeln wie Schuhen, dann würde ich mir eher noch einen Sportmediziner oder Fittnestrainer dafür aussuchen. Für den Betrag muss die Beratung ja schon außergewöhnlich gut sein und wer garantiert mir dann, dass der Verkäufer der mich berät, dafür kompetent genug ist? Es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn das viele Kunden erst recht verschreckt und sie solche Läden dann einfach meiden. 

Noch mal ganz allgemein zum Schluss: Wir befinden uns ja mittlerweile schon im Onlinezeitalter und erleben viele Umbrüche. Dazu gehört eben auch, dass vieles inzwischen online erledigt wird und nicht mehr im Laden vor Ort. Online-Bestellungen werden immer bequemer, die Lieferzeiten verkürzen sich und für den Versand bezahlt man schon lange nicht mehr. Da ist es nur logisch, dass der Einzelhandel unter dieser Entwicklung zu leiden hat. Das wird in Zukunft auch nicht besser für den Einzelhandel, sondern sich noch weiter verschärfen. Dem entsprechend werden dort auch Arbeitsplätze wegfallen, die dann an anderer Stelle wieder geschaffen werden. Solche Umstrukturiereungen gibt es einfach im Laufe der Zeit. Vielleicht gibt es ja bald Kaufberatungsportale, auf denen geschulte Fachleute per Videochat gegen eine Gebühr Produktberatungen anbieten.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nein, würde ich nicht bezahlen.
> 
> Wenn ich schon in einen Laden gehe, dann halte ich es einfach für selbstverständlich dass ich dort von den Mitarbeitern beraten werde. Ob die jetzt Mist erzählen oder nicht ist mal egal. Aber es liegt ja in deren Interesse, dass ich in ihrem Laden auch etwas kaufe. Dass  man dafür dann noch eine extra Gebühr verlangt, finde ich schon ganz schön dreist und unverschämt. Wenn ich schon Geld für eine Beratung ausgeben würde, z.B. für den Kauf von irgendwelchen Sportartikeln wie Schuhen, dann würde ich mir eher noch einen Sportmediziner oder Fittnestrainer dafür aussuchen. Für den Betrag muss die Beratung ja schon außergewöhnlich gut sein und wer garantiert mir dann, dass der Verkäufer der mich berät, dafür kompetent genug ist? Es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn das viele Kunden erst recht verschreckt und sie solche Läden dann einfach meiden.
> 
> Noch mal ganz allgemein zum Schluss: Wir befinden uns ja mittlerweile schon im Onlinezeitalter und erleben viele Umbrüche. Dazu gehört eben auch, dass vieles inzwischen online erledigt wird und nicht mehr im Laden vor Ort. Online-Bestellungen werden immer bequemer, die Lieferzeiten verkürzen sich und für den Versand bezahlt man schon lange nicht mehr. Da ist es nur logisch, dass der Einzelhandel unter dieser Entwicklung zu leiden hat. Das wird in Zukunft auch nicht besser für den Einzelhandel, sondern sich noch weiter verschärfen. Dem entsprechend werden dort auch Arbeitsplätze wegfallen, die dann an anderer Stelle wieder geschaffen werden. Solche Umstrukturiereungen gibt es einfach im Laufe der Zeit. Vielleicht gibt es ja bald Kaufberatungsportale, auf denen geschulte Fachleute per Videochat gegen eine Gebühr Produktberatungen anbieten.



Ich denke eher das die Online Shops Kundenbewertungen zulassen werden was momentan nicht überall der Fall ist, bei manchen geht das nicht was aber nur dem Unternehmen selber schadet, klar kann ein schlechtes Produkt dann nicht mehr verkauft werden, aber die guten gehen dafür sehr gut weg und bringen Kohle ein. 
Die einzige Bedingung für solche Bewertungen, nur solche die es auch gekauft haben und länger als 1km den Schuh getragen haben, nicht wie bei Amazon wo Kuriose Bewertungen an der Tagesordnung sind.


----------



## efdev (2. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die einzige Bedingung für solche Bewertungen, nur solche die es auch gekauft haben und länger als 1km den Schuh getragen haben, nicht wie bei Amazon wo Kuriose Bewertungen an der Tagesordnung sind.



Das war noch toll als der T-Rex auf Amazon diese geilen Bewertungen hatte  leider wurde die irgendwann mal zurückgesetzt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Bewertungen sind immer so eine Sache und viele kann man nicht wirklich für ernst nehmen


> Noch mal ganz allgemein zum Schluss: Wir befinden uns ja mittlerweile  schon im Onlinezeitalter und erleben viele Umbrüche. Dazu gehört eben  auch, dass vieles inzwischen online erledigt wird und nicht mehr im  Laden vor Ort. Online-Bestellungen werden immer bequemer, die  Lieferzeiten verkürzen sich und für den Versand bezahlt man schon lange  nicht mehr. Da ist es nur logisch, dass der Einzelhandel unter dieser  Entwicklung zu leiden hat. Das wird in Zukunft auch nicht besser für den  Einzelhandel, sondern sich noch weiter verschärfen.


Mag so sein aber es gibt Sachen die man einfach mal gesehen, gefühlt oder geschmeckt haben muss um zu sehen ob das Produkt eine gewisse Qualität hat oder es wirklich so aussieht wie auf dem Bild. Für mich persönlich gibt es noch viele Sachen wo vor dem Kauf der Besuch im Laden ein Pflichtprogramm ist oder eben einfach beim stöbern was zu kaufen


----------



## Gamer090 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bewertungen sind immer so eine Sache und viele kann man nicht wirklich für ernst nehmen
> 
> Mag so sein aber es gibt Sachen die man einfach mal gesehen, gefühlt oder geschmeckt haben muss um zu sehen ob das Produkt eine gewisse Qualität hat oder es wirklich so aussieht wie auf dem Bild. Für mich persönlich gibt es noch viele Sachen wo vor dem Kauf der Besuch im Laden ein Pflichtprogramm ist oder eben einfach beim stöbern was zu kaufen



Oder wenn der Postbote mal klingelt wenn man nicht da ist und man das Paket dann in der Postfilale abholen kann, da kann ich doch gleich in den Laden gehen und mir die Versandkosten sparen. Ich bestelle aber nur Online was ich nicht im Laden um die Ecke bekomme.
Ist günstiger weil ich die Versandkosten spare und die Ware gleich habe anstatt erst ein paar Tage später, eine grosse Ausnahme ist bei mir PC Hardware. die kann ich nur Online bestelle weil es einen passenden Shop in meiner nähe nicht gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Hatte es in letzter Zeit doch mal öfters das der Termin von den Kutschern nicht gehalten wurde und ich genau an an einer Zustellgrenze hause. Ich finde es einfach nur grausam


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das die Online Shops Kundenbewertungen zulassen werden was momentan nicht überall der Fall ist, bei manchen geht das nicht was aber nur dem Unternehmen selber schadet, klar kann ein schlechtes Produkt dann nicht mehr verkauft werden, aber die guten gehen dafür sehr gut weg und bringen Kohle ein.
> Die einzige Bedingung für solche Bewertungen, nur solche die es auch gekauft haben und länger als 1km den Schuh getragen haben, nicht wie bei Amazon wo Kuriose Bewertungen an der Tagesordnung sind.



Solche Bewertungen kann man nicht wirklich ernst nehmen und mit Beratung haben die auch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Solche Bewertungen kann man nicht wirklich ernst nehmen und mit Beratung haben die auch nichts zu tun.



Natürlich ist das keine Beratung aber wenn ein Produkt schlecht bewertet wird von den meisten Käufern dann ist es oft auch so.  Keiner gibt einem guten Produkt eine schlechte Bewertung, ausser er möchte dem Unternehmen schaden.


----------



## Leob12 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das keine Beratung aber wenn ein Produkt schlecht bewertet wird von den meisten Käufern dann ist es oft auch so.  Keiner gibt einem guten Produkt eine schlechte Bewertung, ausser er möchte dem Unternehmen schaden.



Doch, gibt genug Intelligenzbestien da draußen die dem Produkt ne schlechte Bewertung geben aus teilweise sehr kuriosen Gründen. 
Beispiele? 
Käufer X kauft sich ein aktuelles Game mit (für uns) moderaten Systemvoraussetzungen. Spiel läuft auf seinem Aldi-Laptop nicht, stürzt ab --> 1 Stern weil es ständig abstürzt. 
Käufer Y regt sich über Origin auf, beschwert sich darüber dass man erst ein Konto braucht --> 1 Stern 
Käufer Z regt sich über die komplizierte Installation auf, 1 Stern. 
Käufer A hat die falschen Treiber installiert --> 1 Stern 
Woher ich die Beispiele habe? Schau dir die Rezensionen zu Garden Warfare 2 für den PC an. Kaum jemand bewertet das Spiel.  

Dann gibt woanders wieder Leute die einen Basketball Größe 7 als zu schwer bezeichnen und deswegen abwerten, obwohl das Gewicht klar ersichtlich war. 
Oder Leute die angeblich eine falsche Größe bekommen haben (obwohl Größe 7 aufgedruckt ist soll der Ball nur Größe 6 haben, ja is klar^^) 

Woanders bewertet User D eine Animestaffel mit einem Stern, weil die Story nicht abgeschlossen ist und noch viele Fragen offen sind. Deswegen gibt er gleich 70€ aus ohne sich halbwegs zu informieren. 

Hab auch bei Fernsehern/Bluray-Playern gelesen das es Abzüge gibt weil der Fernseher/Player kein 3D unterstützt. Weil die Leute des sinnerfassenden Lesens nicht mächtig sind gibt es eine Abwertung? Das ist doch hirnrissig. 

Außerdem gibts noch die ganzen Leute die irgendwas mit 5 Sterne bewerten weil: Lieferung schnell und Produkt funktioniert. Gleich sinnlos. 

Es gibt schon Bewertungen, die sehr hilfreich sind, aber auf eine hilfreiche kommen locker 10 nutzlose Bewertungen. Viele sind ja nicht schlecht gemeint, aber halt unbrauchbar.
Also ja, gute Produkte bekommen sehr oft auch schlechte Bewertungen. Die resultieren zu 99% aber aus der Schuld der Rezensenten selbst.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Doch, gibt genug Intelligenzbestien da draußen die dem Produkt ne schlechte Bewertung geben aus teilweise sehr kuriosen Gründen.
> Beispiele?
> Käufer X kauft sich ein aktuelles Game mit (für uns) moderaten Systemvoraussetzungen. Spiel läuft auf seinem Aldi-Laptop nicht, stürzt ab --> 1 Stern weil es ständig abstürzt.
> Käufer Y regt sich über Origin auf, beschwert sich darüber dass man erst ein Konto braucht --> 1 Stern
> ...



DAS sind nun mal die Idioten die das Internet vollseuchen, dagegen kann man nichts machen, du kannst doch nicht von jedem erwarten das er auch die Beschreibung lesen kann, das ist für manche viel zu schwer.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Finde es legitim für eine ordentliche Beratung im Laden zuzahlen - falls man dort nicht kauft - falls doch sollte die Beratung kostenlos sein (z.B. zahlt man die Beratung und erhält einen Gutschein in der selben Höhe, das fänd ich durchaus akzeptabel und würde es auch bezahlen)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Legitim ja aber wenn ich kaufe sollte es im Kaufpreis enthalten sein. Einen Gutschein würde ich nicht akzeptieren da man nicht alles so oft kauft wo man es verrechnen könnte.


----------



## Noname1987 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Ich zahle für BEratung im Laden... und zwar dadurch, dass ich die Ware, sollte ich mich für diese entscheiden, dort kaufe und nicht billiger im Internet. So zahle ich brav immer die höheren Preise in meinem lokalen Snowboardshop, da ich Problemfüße habe und bei Boots auf Beratung angewiesen bin. Wenn ich für Beratung nun dort zusätzlich zu den höheren Preisen (welche dem Gehalt der Angestellten geschuldet sind) noch extra zahlen sollte, würde ich den LAden wechseln.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Die Preise im Laden sind nicht nur wegen des Personals höher. Die Preise sind auch höher weil Mieten in zentraler Lage teuer sind. Dazu lokaler Verkauf im Geschäft gegen deutschlandweiten Verkauf, womit niedrigere Umsätze beim lokalen Geschäft einhergehen, was höhere Preise bei den Produkten mit sich bringt. Sprich, wer viel verkauft kann günstig anbieten - ein großer Vorteil des Onlinehandels gegenüber dem Einzelhandel.
Man kann die höheren Preise im Einzelhandel also nicht simpel auf Beratungskosten reduzieren.
Man sollte das alles auch mal kalkulatorisch sehen. Dort gilt die Frage: Was muss ein Angestellter am Tag verkaufen, damit er sich rechnet? Wenn er nur berät, berät, berät, und ein Großteil der Kunden kauft aber danach das empfohlene Produkt im Netz, dann kann er sich nicht rechnen. Ein naheliegender Schritt ist dann, sich die Beratung bezahlen zu lassen.
Schuld daran ist aber nicht der Unternehmer. Nein, Schuld sind die ekelhaften, und für mich unerträglichen "Geiz ist geil" A....löcher, die gerne für sich bereitwillig alle Serviceangebote kostenlos in Anspruch nehmen, aber am Ende dann nicht bereit sind, diesen Service durch den Kauf des Produktes auch finanziell zu entlohnen.


----------



## Leob12 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Preise im Laden sind nicht nur wegen des Personals höher. Die Preise sind auch höher weil Mieten in zentraler Lage teuer sind. Dazu lokaler Verkauf im Geschäft gegen deutschlandweiten Verkauf, womit niedrigere Umsätze beim lokalen Geschäft einhergehen, was höhere Preise bei den Produkten mit sich bringt. Sprich, wer viel verkauft kann günstig anbieten - ein großer Vorteil des Onlinehandels gegenüber dem Einzelhandel.
> Man kann die höheren Preise im Einzelhandel also nicht simpel auf Beratungskosten reduzieren.
> Man sollte das alles auch mal kalkulatorisch sehen. Dort gilt die Frage: Was muss ein Angestellter am Tag verkaufen, damit er sich rechnet? Wenn er nur berät, berät, berät, und ein Großteil der Kunden kauft aber danach das empfohlene Produkt im Netz, dann kann er sich nicht rechnen. Ein naheliegender Schritt ist dann, sich die Beratung bezahlen zu lassen.
> Schuld daran ist aber nicht der Unternehmer. Nein, Schuld sind die ekelhaften, und für mich unerträglichen "Geiz ist geil" A....löcher, die gerne für sich bereitwillig alle Serviceangebote kostenlos in Anspruch nehmen, aber am Ende dann nicht bereit sind, diesen Service durch den Kauf des Produktes auch finanziell zu entlohnen.



Es kommt aber auch immer auf die Preisdifferenz an. 
Wenn das teilweise über 100€ sind, dann kann ich schon verstehen lieber im Internet zu kaufen. Aber dann lasse ich mich nicht im Laden ewig beraten, zumindest ich würde es so machen. 

Als ich mir letztes Frühjahr ein Rad gekauft habe, hab ich mich auch beraten lassen. Das Rad hab ich dann aber trotzdem online gekauft, nämlich im Online-Shop vom Geschäft, dort war es nämlich 30€ günstiger. 
Allerdings war ich mit dem Service zufrieden und hab im Laufe der Zeit noch so Sachen wie Handpumpe, Handschuhe, Radbekleidung und diverse andere Kleinteile dort gekauft. Das hätte ich sicher woanders gekauft wenn die Beratung beim Fahrrad nicht gepasst hätte. 

Und klar muss man auch verkaufen, aber ich kaufe viel lieber wenn mich jemand kompetent berät als bei jemandem der mir unbedingt etwas aufschwatzen will.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es kommt aber auch immer auf die Preisdifferenz an.
> Wenn das teilweise über 100€ sind, dann kann ich schon verstehen lieber im Internet zu kaufen. Aber dann lasse ich mich nicht im Laden ewig beraten, zumindest ich würde es so machen.



Ich denke, es kommt sich darauf an, was man kauft und was den Service umfasst.

Beispiel:

Kauft man einen Fernseher im Netz, weil er dort 100 € günstiger ist, dann wird das Gerät vom Lieferdienst normalerweise bis an die erste Haustür geliefert und gut ist. Den Rest muss der Kunde selber erledigen. Liefert aber das TV Geschäft um die Ecke das Gerät bis in die Wohnung, packt es aus, stellt es auf und schließt die Kabel an, dann sind 100 € mehr dafür plötzlich gar nicht mehr so teuer. Zudem hat man bei Problemen auch noch immer einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort, anstatt irgendwelcher Support Hotlines.



> Als ich mir letztes Frühjahr ein Rad gekauft habe, hab ich mich auch beraten lassen. Das Rad hab ich dann aber trotzdem online gekauft, nämlich im Online-Shop vom Geschäft, dort war es nämlich 30€ günstiger.



Hättest du im Geschäft darauf hingewiesen, dass das Rad online 30 € günstiger ist, dann hätte dir der Verkäufer möglicherweise einen Nachlass gegeben


----------



## Leob12 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich denke, es kommt sich darauf an, was man kauft und was den Service umfasst.
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> ...


Ja, wenn man Arbeitszeit mit einrechnet, dann ist der Mehrpreis nicht so krass. 
Ich hab da aber ein anderes Beispiel: Kaffeemaschine kaputt, beim lokalen Händler eine neue Maschine gekauft, Preis: 350€. Auf Amazon hätte dieselbe Maschine 230€ gekostet... 
Leider habe ich zu spät davon erfahren... 

Nein, der Verkäufer hat mich selbst darauf aufmerksam gemacht, weil der Online-Shop öfters billiger ist, vor allem bei Angeboten. 
Und ja, 30€ waren mir die 3 Tage Wartezeit wert. Hab ja das gesparte Geld dann gleich in die Ausrüstung gesteckt.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich hab da aber ein anderes Beispiel: Kaffeemaschine kaputt, beim lokalen Händler eine neue Maschine gekauft, Preis: 350€. Auf Amazon hätte dieselbe Maschine 230€ gekostet...
> Leider habe ich zu spät davon erfahren...



Das kenne ich. Ist mir während der Amazon Cyberwochen auch mal passiert 
Da habe ich mich natürlich auch geärgert, bei so großen Preisunterschieden. Dann redet man ja nicht mehr über ein paar Prozent.


----------



## cryon1c (5. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Die Shops vor Ort lassen manchmal mit sich handeln. Ich hab z.B. Board, DDR4 und den 5820k im Laden um die Ecke gekauft. Ja, ich hatte da weniger Auswahl (ganze 2 Boards und 4 verschiedene RAM-Kits waren auf Lager, der kleine Shop kann sich keine großen Regale mit neuster Enthusiast-Hardware kaufen, es war 2014 und das Zeug gerade rausgekommen) und die Preise waren etwa 5% über den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Mindfactory & Alternate. Die haben für mich aber privat noch meinen alten DDR3 verkauft sowie einige Sachen selbst geholt (z.B. die alte 4770K CPU, die in die RMA ging und gegen 4790K getauscht wurde - da hat der Verkäufer also meine 4770k für 180€ bekommen und nach einem Monat die 4790K erhalten). Da gibts auch Rabatte,
Beratung muss aber grundsätzlich kostenlos sein, ansonsten rennen die Kunden weg.  Denen rennen die Kunden so schon weg und kaufen online, wenn die jetzt noch Geld haben wollen für paar Minuten rumlabern, gehen da definitiv alle woanders hin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Klar sind für ein normales Geschäft die Mieten und Nebenkosten kein Pappenstiel dazu kommen dann andere Preise des Großhändlers und der hohe Kostenanteil für das Personal weil man ja mit den früheren Öffnungszeiten keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnt. Wenn man alles addiert kann kein Krauter auch nur ansatzweise mit den Ketten oder Onlinehandel einen Stich machen.
Für den gewillten Kunden ist es auch mal eben easy was zu kaufen er muss sich die Zeit nehmen und hat nebenbei Kosten für die Fahrt und Parkplatz. Auch muss man damit rechnen das genau der Artikel den man möchte nicht vorrätig ist was dann einen 2. Besuch bedeuten könnte. Wenn ich mir dann vorstellen soll zu dem regulären Preis eine Beratungsgebühr extra zu berappen wäre der laden aus meinem Gedächtnis.


----------



## DarfVadder (9. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Klar sind für ein normales Geschäft die Mieten und Nebenkosten kein Pappenstiel dazu kommen dann andere Preise des Großhändlers und der hohe Kostenanteil für das Personal weil man ja mit den früheren Öffnungszeiten keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnt. Wenn man alles addiert kann kein Krauter auch nur ansatzweise mit den Ketten oder Onlinehandel einen Stich machen.
> Für den gewillten Kunden ist es auch mal eben easy was zu kaufen er muss sich die Zeit nehmen und hat nebenbei Kosten für die Fahrt und Parkplatz. Auch muss man damit rechnen das genau der Artikel den man möchte nicht vorrätig ist was dann einen 2. Besuch bedeuten könnte. Wenn ich mir dann vorstellen soll zu dem regulären Preis eine Beratungsgebühr extra zu berappen wäre der laden aus meinem Gedächtnis.



Das ist genau die Einstellung die zum Untergang des Einzelhandels führen wird!


----------



## cryon1c (9. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



DarfVadder schrieb:


> Das ist genau die Einstellung die zum Untergang des Einzelhandels führen wird!



So lange der Einzelhandel höhere Preise hat, sich so aufführt und auch noch ne Extrawurst haben will, darf der von mir aus aussterben.
Ich hab meine Beratung auch in großen Onlineshops (die sollen sich ne Scheibe bei Thomann.de abschneiden!), die Kosten da sind niedriger, der Service - besser, deutlich bessere Auswahl - warum soll ich noch mal um die Ecke kaufen?
Spätestens da wo der letzte brauchbare Musikladen in meiner Stadt die Tore zugemacht hat, weil denen angeblich die Miete in Chemnitz zu teuer wäre, ist der Einzelhandel für mich eh durch. Wenn du 30km eiern darfst, weil dir n XLR-Kabel kaputt gegangen ist für 15€, nur weil die Ladenbesitzer sich gedacht haben - nö, die Stadt mit 250k Einwohnern braucht uns net mehr und wir sitzen lieber im Dorf wo 5k leben... Da denkste dir auch deinen Teil.  
Der Einzelhandel muss mit den Onlineangeboten mithalten können. Gutes Beispiel: wieviele PC-Läden haben ein vollwertiges Sortiment für WaKü, wo man reingehen und einfach seine Pumpe und Fittinge mitnehmen kann. Richtig, ganze 3-4 Stück im ganzen Land *facepalm* Da brauchen die sich net wundern das da keiner kauft.


----------



## S754 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Nein würde ich niemals 

Prinzipiell sind die Sachen in einem Geschäft eh teurer als im Internet, deshalb erwarte ich mir auch eine Beratung etc. bei den Preisen -  aber extra zahlen würde ich nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



DarfVadder schrieb:


> Das ist genau die Einstellung die zum Untergang des Einzelhandels führen wird!


Und irgendwie richtet man sich auch mach der Geldtasche. Höherer Produktpreis und dann noch Beratung extra, genau, und wer da nicht mitmacht ist schuld am Sterben des Einzelhandels.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> So lange der Einzelhandel höhere Preise hat, sich so aufführt und auch noch ne Extrawurst haben will, darf der von mir aus aussterben.
> Ich hab meine Beratung auch in großen Onlineshops (die sollen sich ne Scheibe bei Thomann.de abschneiden!), die Kosten da sind niedriger, der Service - besser, deutlich bessere Auswahl - warum soll ich noch mal um die Ecke kaufen?
> Spätestens da wo der letzte brauchbare Musikladen in meiner Stadt die Tore zugemacht hat, weil denen angeblich die Miete in Chemnitz zu teuer wäre, ist der Einzelhandel für mich eh durch. Wenn du 30km eiern darfst, weil dir n XLR-Kabel kaputt gegangen ist für 15€, nur weil die Ladenbesitzer sich gedacht haben - nö, die Stadt mit 250k Einwohnern braucht uns net mehr und wir sitzen lieber im Dorf wo 5k leben... Da denkste dir auch deinen Teil.
> Der Einzelhandel muss mit den Onlineangeboten mithalten können. Gutes Beispiel: wieviele PC-Läden haben ein vollwertiges Sortiment für WaKü, wo man reingehen und einfach seine Pumpe und Fittinge mitnehmen kann. Richtig, ganze 3-4 Stück im ganzen Land *facepalm* Da brauchen die sich net wundern das da keiner kauft.


Du bringst es sehr gut auf den Punkt  Bestelle meine PC Hardware auch immer Online, Media Markt hat zwar ein pasr Produkte in diesem Bereich, aber eine sehr geringe Auswahl.


----------



## Leob12 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du bringst es sehr gut auf den Punkt  Bestelle meine PC Hardware auch immer Online, Media Markt hat zwar ein pasr Produkte in diesem Bereich, aber eine sehr geringe Auswahl.



Und verdammte hohe Preise.


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Für die höheren Preise bekommt man bei Media Markt aber auch noch eine fachmännische Beratung, welche den Preisunterschied meiner Meinung nach rechtfertigt. Ich wurde dort jendenfalls noch nie schlecht beraten.


----------



## Quat (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Gute Beratung im MM? Sowas soll's geben? Ist mir leider noch nicht untergekommen. ganz im Gegenteil. Können die Mittlerweile etwa wirklich mehr als "steht dahinten"?
Liegt bestimmt an mir, werd wohl immer (ok, eher selten) die falschen "Fach"-Märkte besucht haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Mal so, mal so. Manchmal bin ich im MM/Saturn gut beraten worden, manchmal aber auch unterirdisch.


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Quat schrieb:


> Gute Beratung im MM? Sowas soll's geben? Ist mir leider noch nicht untergekommen. ganz im Gegenteil. Können die Mittlerweile etwa wirklich mehr als "steht dahinten"?
> Liegt bestimmt an mir, werd wohl immer (ok, eher selten) die falschen "Fach"-Märkte besucht haben.


Es ist eben nur ein Fachmarkt. Da kann, muss aber kein Personal drinnen sein welches sich gut auskennt.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Media Markt schult seine Verkäufer größtenteils aber schon sehr gut.


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



DarfVadder schrieb:


> Media Markt schult seine Verkäufer größtenteils aber schon sehr gut.


Finde ich nicht. So, jetzt stehen sich zwei Behauptungen gegenüber.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Media, Saturn & Co sind hier absolut unwissend. 
Weder haben sie Ahnung von dem was sie verkaufen wollen, noch von neuen Releases und die aktuellen Preise für die Sachen wissen sie auch nicht. Nur ein Verkäufer wusste bislang was geht, wollte mir aber auch nicht helfen: kriegen wir nicht ran, geht nicht, hat unser Lieferant nicht gelistet blah das übliche. Dann gehe ich halt dahin wo ich das Zeugs auch kriege - ohne 20x nachzufragen und doch leer rausgehen, die halbe Stunde kann ich dann an der frischen Luft opfern, während ich mein Paket von der Post nach Hause trage - im schlimmsten Fall


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Ich hatte Glück mit meiner Beratung für einen Multifunktionsdrucker. Auf die Nachfrage warum sich der Verkäufer in dem Bereich auskennt: Er interessiert sich dafür und hat sich selbst schlau gemacht.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Die ganzen "Fachverkäufer" haben selber wirklich keine Ahnung, die meisten zumindest. Im Internet kann man sich besser informieren


----------



## cryon1c (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich hatte Glück mit meiner Beratung für einen Multifunktionsdrucker. Auf die Nachfrage warum sich der Verkäufer in dem Bereich auskennt: Er interessiert sich dafür und hat sich selbst schlau gemacht.



Naja ich würde mir wünschen, sie würden Verkäufer einstellen die nicht nur verkaufen gelernt haben. Die müssen sich mit dem auskennen, was sie verkaufen wollen. Spezialisierte Shops zeigen doch das es geht, warum also nicht da - sie haben die Reichweite und auch die Kohle um das zu machen..


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja ich würde mir wünschen, sie würden Verkäufer einstellen die nicht nur verkaufen gelernt haben. Die müssen sich mit dem auskennen, was sie verkaufen wollen. Spezialisierte Shops zeigen doch das es geht, warum also nicht da - sie haben die Reichweite und auch die Kohle um das zu machen..



Aber das würde mehr kosten und den Gewinn schmälern. 
Außerdem, seien wir uns ehrlich: Die meisten Kunden brauchen eh nur das neueste Ding oder es muss so günstig wie möglich sein.


----------



## cryon1c (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Aber das würde mehr kosten und den Gewinn schmälern.
> Außerdem, seien wir uns ehrlich: Die meisten Kunden brauchen eh nur das neueste Ding oder es muss so günstig wie möglich sein.



Das ist doch keine Ausrede um Personal in eine "Fachabteilung" reinzustellen, welches maximal die Geräte ein&ausschalten kann die da rumstehen.... 
Die Kosten dafür sind minimal höher, man muss einfach nur das Personal besser aussuchen. 
Shops wie Thomann verkaufen ihre Ware nicht weil die Verkäufer da ein geiles Talent haben, einem alles anzudrehen was da ist. Sondern weil man dort das richtige bekommt, auch wenn man nicht genau weiß was es werden soll bis man anfragt.  Ich hab mit einigen Leuten da gesprochen, die sind schlechte Verkäufer, dafür gute Berater mit ordentlich Ahnung von ihrem Bereich, weit mehr als nötig. 
Dasselbe erlebe ich bei Caseking und anderen Shops - die Leute da WISSEN was sie tun, sie sind nicht dafür eingestellt, einem das teuerste reinzudrücken, was sich ins Budget pressen lässt - egal wie die Details aussehen^^
Und es zeigt sich auch, das es nicht teuer sein muss. Aber gerade die haben einen deutlich kleineren Spielraum was Personal und Kosten angeht als z.B. der besagte Blödmarkt...


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Ausrede um Personal in eine "Fachabteilung" reinzustellen, welches maximal die Geräte ein&ausschalten kann die da rumstehen....
> Die Kosten dafür sind minimal höher, man muss einfach nur das Personal besser aussuchen.
> Shops wie Thomann verkaufen ihre Ware nicht weil die Verkäufer da ein geiles Talent haben, einem alles anzudrehen was da ist. Sondern weil man dort das richtige bekommt, auch wenn man nicht genau weiß was es werden soll bis man anfragt.  Ich hab mit einigen Leuten da gesprochen, die sind schlechte Verkäufer, dafür gute Berater mit ordentlich Ahnung von ihrem Bereich, weit mehr als nötig.
> Dasselbe erlebe ich bei Caseking und anderen Shops - die Leute da WISSEN was sie tun, sie sind nicht dafür eingestellt, einem das teuerste reinzudrücken, was sich ins Budget pressen lässt - egal wie die Details aussehen^^
> Und es zeigt sich auch, das es nicht teuer sein muss. Aber gerade die haben einen deutlich kleineren Spielraum was Personal und Kosten angeht als z.B. der besagte Blödmarkt...



MM ist eben ein Fachmarkt, die müssen kein extra geschultes Personal hinstellen. Zumal ihnen der Erfolg Recht gibt. Nicht dass ich das so toll finde, aber es ist nunmal so. 
Sie verkaufen trotzdem ihr Zeugs, das Personal ist billig, Ziel erreicht würde ich sagen. 
Bei über 60.000 Arbeitern ist es halt auch nicht billig dieses perfekt auszubilden. Außerdem bewerben sich da sicher nicht die IT-Fachkräfte. Keine Ahnung warum du dich da so reinsteigerst.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. April 2016)

*Sportladen verlangt Gebühr von Kunden für die Beratung*

Alleine bei der Menge an Leuten, die in einem einzigen MM arbeiten, sollte klar sein, dass nicht jeder von denen der allwissende Super-Technik-Kenner ist. Für die meisten ist es wohl einfach nur ein Job, mit dem sie ihre Brötchen verdienen, und keine Passion. Das ist bei kleinen Fachgeschäften natürlich oft anders.


----------

